
Metacat: a computer model of analogy-making and perception (2016) - jessup
http://science.slc.edu/~jmarshall/metacat/
======
Y_Y
I don't even know where to begin trying to use this for something, but other
than that it seems brilliant, and it is not at all surprising that Douglas
Hofstadter had some hand in it.

~~~
hestefisk
Agree. Perhaps, if nothing else, to read some interesting Scheme source code.

------
hestefisk
Metacat is also the name of a Netflix open source project.
[https://github.com/Netflix/metacat](https://github.com/Netflix/metacat)

